# Favorite Music YouTube Channels?



## Andrew0568 (Feb 4, 2019)

What are some of your favorites? I just came across Ashton Gleckman's channel and the amount work he puts into his videos for free is amazing!


----------



## fretti (Feb 4, 2019)

Ashton Gleckman really has a great channel, love his score analysis and really like his music too
Daniel James has a great Youtube/Twitch Channel, has great looks at libraries and really entertaining live streams (which often/always) are uploaded to his YT channel also. Also really like his music
Junkie XL (Tom Holkenborg) has also a really awesome YT channel where he goes in depth into his scores, Cubase Template, shows synths and drum computers, talks about different topic etc.
Mike Verta has a YT channel with lots of long videos and interesting topics (haven't seen too much of those though as I'm only now started to watch his Masterclasses)
Christian Henson and Spitfire Audio are some of my favorites too; just started watching their "Inside the Score" "Documentary" (if you want to call it that); also love the cribs series and CHs insight on his work, Spitfires Products and how he uses it etc.
Jason Graves and Blakus are also channels with great videos, though they don't post as frequent, but what they show in those videos is awesome input and really informative
Probably my most favorite channels atm


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 5, 2019)

Jason Graves, for sure!!! Plus his music is unreal. Dead Space anyone?


----------



## Garry (Feb 5, 2019)

Some of my favorites mentioned already (Christian Henson, Mike Verta, Rick Beato, Daniel James and Ashton Gleckman in particular - all great stuff), but you didn't mention what aspect of music you were looking for YouTube videos on. I use YT a lot for learning about music, so in addition to those already listed, hope these are helpful, in no particular order:
*
General Music Production/Orchestration/Composing*
Alex Moukala
Guy Rowland
ASDR Music Production
Paul Thomson (Spitfire)
Modern Film Composer
iamamusicmogul
Produce Like a Pro
Ashraf El-Zifari
Yuri Wong
Andrew Chellman
MacProVideo
Epikus Composer
Evanant
ThinkSpace
David Das
Music Production Tutorials
Dirk Ehlert

*Piano Lessons:*
Bill Hilton
Piano Lessons on the Web
Mangold Project

*Guitar Lessons*
David Walliman
Paul Davids

*Bass Guitar Lessons*
Talking Bass

*Cello*
ThatCelloGuy (not instructional, just covers, but wow, can this guy play!)

*Accessible Music Theory:*
Signals Music Studio (guitar-based, but general applicability)
Jazz Duets
HackMusicTheory
JeffSchneider

*Logic*
MusicTechHelpGuy* (exceptionally good/detailed/explained)
iamamusicmogul

*Gear Review:*
GearSlutz
Sounds and Gear

*Sample Library Reviews*
The SampleCast
Sample Library Review
Cory Pelizzari
Hifimidi (guitar VSTs)
Time and Space


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 17, 2019)

Orchestrationonline should really be at the top of this list.

As well as:
Mike Verta

Rick Beato


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2019)

In addition to all those wonderful channels above, I have to say that Cinesamples has some of the best live composition tutorials out there, along with some new mixing ones. In addition, ProjectSam has some really helpful Logic orchestral composing videos.


----------



## rlw (Feb 17, 2019)

Andrew0568 said:


> What are some of your favorites? I just came across Ashton Gleckman's channel and the amount work he puts into his videos for free is amazing!



Last Thanksgiving when I was in Indiana, I went by to meet with Ashton and see his studio. He is still only 17 or 18 now. I am so impressed by this young man, he is truly gifted. We will definitely see much more from his talent.


----------



## HotCoffee (Feb 18, 2019)

Yep, Ashton Gleckman and Daniel James are my two goto's since late. Although I do wish that DJ would not curse as much in some of his videos. Both are very talented and well worth looking into.

Ashton often provides both a Cubase project file and a MIDI file of his excellent Behind The Score projects, which is a real gift for people like me, trying to learn. (Thank you, Ashton!)


----------

